# suggest a data card for mumbai



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2010)

my friend wants to purchase a data card for mobile internet usage in mumbai in the andheri-w area. he is not looking for an unlimited connection.which ISP should he choose?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 15, 2010)

any suggestions guys??


----------

